# Software/Databases/Tools...



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I've noticed there are several out there. Does anyone have a recommendation for software & tools, as well as datasources for pedigree/genetic analysis?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yvonne's Win-sis for GSD pedigree/bloodline research and analysis.
The quarterly genetics CDs from the SV are great resources too.

For general breeding documentation, tracking matings and litters, printing pedigrees, keeping records on who the dogs are sold to and just general paperwork required for AKC and such, we used to use a program called "The Breeder's Standard" and really liked it. However we have run into compatibility problems with our newer computer and the "mom and pop" company who makes the software does tend to get behind when it comes to keeping the software updated for the newest version of Windows, etc...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> Yvonne's Win-sis for GSD pedigree/bloodline research and analysis.
> The quarterly genetics CDs from the SV are great resources too.
> 
> For general breeding documentation, tracking matings and litters, printing pedigrees, keeping records on who the dogs are sold to and just general paperwork required for AKC and such, we used to use a program called "The Breeder's Standard" and really liked it. However we have run into compatibility problems with our newer computer and the "mom and pop" company who makes the software does tend to get behind when it comes to keeping the software updated for the newest version of Windows, etc...


Thanks! Do you have a link for that first one? Google is throwing my only false positives.

As far as tracking that sort of stuff I'd probably just make a LAMP-stack style web based tool (don't use windows anyway).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

WinSIS-X North America-only authorized dealer


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are a few other links to check out. 

This one is non-GSD, but an interesting effort nonetheless
About K9DATA.COM

This one is from the UK Kennel Club - the link includes a description of the service as well as pros and cons (based on that iteration)
Pedigree Dogs Exposed - The Blog: Mate Select - good but no cigar (just yet)

Remember, the outputs of any given tool are only as good as the inputs : )

A final thought, I am really surprised the AKC hasn't pursued data analytics as a pay-per-use or subscription-based revenue source. Maybe if they did, they wouldn't be so beholden to registration fees and could actually take more proactive steps to weed out irresponsible breeding practices... but, that is probably just a crazy thought!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

A _good_ crazy thought.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yvonne's Winsis-X is a necessity for pedigree accuracy and research, IMO.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone heard of "MyDogDNA” by Genoscoper?
_Genoscoper is a Finnish company specializing in serological, immunological and DNA-based animal diagnostics. _

Here is the link:
No More Spinning the Wheel of Fortune on Dog Health: With MyDogDNA Pass Both Breeders and Owners Will Know What They're Getting | MyDogDNA

Key quotes:
“Based on the first global canine DNA database, MyDogDNA Pass™ provides individual owners and breeders with test results for over 100 single dog genetic tests for any dog, including gene tests for healthy traits and for disease. It allows owners and veterinarians to assess a dog’s health and, at the same time, allows breeders to locate healthy mates for their dogs that will increase their line’s genetic diversity, while keeping unwanted diseases out of the future generations. *Because of the growing database, MyDogDNA provides, for the first time in the history of canine DNA testing, insight into the genetic diversity of an individual dog as well as within a breed based on measured frequency of genes found in the tested dogs.*”

“To provide the dog owners and breeders with the most comprehensive and less costly way to assess the genetic health of dogs, MyDogDNA Pass™ bundles together the findings of the various research groups into a collection of over 100 dog DNA tests. *On top of that package there is the computed genome-wide genetic diversity assessment, an essential add-on for breeders to decrease the prevalence of inherited diseases.* The genetic information from all of the dogs analysed for a MyDogDNA Pass™ contributes to building the MyDogDNA database and will enable creation of dynamic breed statistics that allow breeders and Breed Clubs, for the first time ever, *to monitor genetic diversity and disease frequencies within breeds, as well as to discover potential genetically different breeding lines*.”

Yet another interesting effort… I wonder if it will take off or fizzle.
What do you think?


----------

